# Grease is the word!!! (amazing dancing GR)



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

This dog and owner share such a bond I can not even believe! I can't get over how happy the dog is doing his dance! love, love, love this!!!:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat This made me tear up I was so moved!!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Pammie said:


> This dog and owner share such a bond I can not even believe! I can't get over how happy the dog is doing his dance! love, love, love this!!!:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat This made me tear up I was so moved!!!



I never get tired of watching this! My favorite! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

That was incredible! I loved it!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Every time I have watched this video over the past few years I get goose bumps. Amazing bond.


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Wonder how long it took to train the dog to do the routine


----------

